# Betty Fry~!!



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Well, Sunday i got my ct's to spawn, and today they just hatched~!! Im pretty excited, looks good so far  :fun: *

*Dad: (picture when i first got him, amazingly he was actually a petco buy.) :fish: *
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a104/Dolphinkid/000_0699.jpg

*Sunday:
ok, well on sunday the pair spawned, and luckily all went well. The male left the female practically untouched in terms of finnage damage, and the female even helped gather up the eggs~!!   *

*Videos:*
http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a104/Dolphinkid/?action=view&current=100_9468.flv
http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a104/Dolphinkid/?action=view&current=000_0752.flv

*Pictures:*
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a104/Dolphinkid/100_9471.jpg

*And today, They hatched~!! it looks like theres a tun of them, but i cant wait~!! :king: *

*Videos:*
http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a104/Dolphinkid/?action=view&current=100_9472.flv

*Pictures:*
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a104/Dolphinkid/000_0754.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a104/Dolphinkid/000_0753.jpg

*Well, ill keep you all updated on how it goes~!! Wish me luck *


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Congratulations! Dad sure is a looker. Can't believe you got such a great specimen at Petco. Good luck with the fry!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

that was cool. does that container top thing help keep the bubble nest 2gether?


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Thanks! Yea, in the breeding tanks you usually put something in there for him to build his nest under, whether it be half of a styrophoam cup, bubble wrap, indian almond leaf, lid, lol, anything that floats really. ive also had males just build there nest under a large leaf of a live plant i had in there. this is actually the first time ive tried the lid one, but id have to say that by far my favorite would be the half of a styrophoam cup. this kinda lets you look above the nest, too. hehe.

or under a pot... lol *
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a104/Dolphinkid/Bettas/Jul15003.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a104/Dolphinkid/Bettas/Jul15004.jpg


----------

